# ???



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

I'v been trying to breed rbp's for years, until now they don't show any signs that they are about to do it. By the way i have 3 4-5" and 5 2-3" and i keep them in a 75 gal tank with a divider.. the tank is bare with a pot in it. What's wrong??? what should i do. I'm frustrated and desperate Help me... pls


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

your piranhas seem to small


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wait till the smaller ones grow a little bit then take out the divider, you might have only males on one side or all females. you can not tell male/females apart. once they catch up in size remove the divider and hope for the best, if you see signs of darkening in color and pairing off happening than you could be in luck. if you see these signs carefully watch after water changes as they like to breed then. don't quit just be patient







good-luck


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks dudes... I'll try to be more patient...


----------

